# Smaller Cities to teach ESL?



## jlobkowicz (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I am in the process of applying for jobs teaching ESL in china.

I have interest in learning the language, teaching, traveling, and exploring china's rich cultural history.

I would like to live somewhere that is smaller than Shanghai, Beijing, Hong Kong, but not a remote village.

It is also important to me that the cost of living is low so that I may save money.

What do you think of Chongqing, Mianyang, Yongchuan, Changzhou, Chengdu? Will these accommodate me? Do you live there or know anyone who does? Can you comment on the cost of living? The ease of local or long distance travel? The expat scene? Anything you can tell me will help. 

Thanks in advance.

-Josh


----------



## Matt88 (Jun 14, 2012)

jlobkowicz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for jobs teaching ESL in china.
> 
> ...



I've just been travelling in China and visited a couple of places you mentioned. They aren't necessarily smaller cities though lol. Chongqing is larger than Shanghai with about 22 million people inside the city, and another 20 million in the surrounding area. It doesn't necessarily have a lot to recommend it though- it's an utterly disorientating place and the food and famous hotpot in particular will play havoc with your digestive system for weeks. It does however claim to have the prettiest girls in China and, out of our two month trip across the country, that definitely seemed to be the case.
Chengdu is much nicer- still has a pop of about 14 million, but is a very livable, breathable city. Enough people speak english, and there's not loads, but enough ex-pats around to stop you going mad. Again, the food is hard to handle, but there are plenty of foreign restaurants there, and it is in the perfect location for exploring Sichuan's sights as well as maybe heading into the virtually tibetan western regions. Cost of living in most of China except for Shanghai is pretty similar- things generally cost about a 1/4 of the price as in the west, though if you're prepared to be adventurous, and are good at haggling, things can probably be even cheaper. 

Not sure about the other places, but hope that helps!


----------



## jlobkowicz (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the response, Matt - I ended up taking a job in Wuxi


----------



## eileen528 (Jan 16, 2013)

Check out teaching in Suzhou, Guangzhou, Hangzhou... these are also "smaller" cities!

Eileen
Teaching Nomad (check 'em out!)


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

jlobkowicz said:


> Thanks for the response, Matt - I ended up taking a job in Wuxi


.
Really, Wuxi is just an extension of Shanghai.

Really, just a "stones throw" from Shanghai.

What made you pick Wuxi?

Gra.


----------

